# Chrome ne veut plus quitter du tout



## melusineskei (10 Juillet 2011)

Incroyable
je crois bien être une des rares à avoir eu ce pb car je n'ai rien trouvé la dessus
Mon google chrome ne veut plus quitter du tout, même en passant par le menu de chrome, pomme Q, rien...
quand j'essaie d'éteindre l'ordi, impossible : le message qui s'affiche dit que chrome n'a pas pu quitter, je dois éteindre mon ordi manuellement...
Qqn a t-il déjà vu ca ici?
Je tiens à préciser qu'il a commencé à faire ca à la minute même où j'ai téléchargé un autre navigateur sur mon ordi, alors qu'il était absolument seul avant, puisque j'avais jeté safari qui m'avait été livré avec le mac... Intéressante coïncidence...
jaloux, chrome?
J'ai jeter firefox, pour voir s'il accepterait de quitter, rien à faire, le mal est fait


----------



## cherryblue (10 Juillet 2011)

1 - pour quitter proprement un programme bloqué, il faut cliquer sur la pomme, en haut à gauche donc, puis "forcer à quitter", et sélectionner le programme à quitter, mais pas éteindre à la sauvage ton ordinateur, tu risques de flinguer le système
Cette méthode est prévue pour ça, et fonctionne à tous les coups, puisqu'elle va envoyer une commande "kill" qui va tuer les processus liés à ce programme
2 - pas sûr que ce soit une bonne idée d'avoir jeté safari... Tu n'es pas obligé de l'utiliser s'il ne te convient pas. En revanche, le fait qu'il soit plus ou moins lié avec d'autres programmes risque de poser des problèmes si tu l'as enlevé.


----------



## antonin31320 (26 Février 2015)

Bonjour j'ai le même problème que melusineskei mais la fonction "pas forcer a quitter" ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2015)

Bonsoir et bienvenue,

tu peux stopper un processus depuis le Moniteur d'activité.

Applications / Utilitaires / Moniteur d'activité.
Si Chrome est planté, il devrait y apparaitre en rouge.
Le sélectionner et cliquer sur le bouton en haut à gauche qui permet de forcer à quitter.


----------



## antonin31320 (26 Février 2015)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonsoir et bienvenue,
> 
> tu peux stopper un processus depuis le Moniteur d'activité.
> 
> ...



Non il n apparait pas.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2015)

Si Chrome est ouvert il est forcément dans la liste, "scrolle" la fenêtre et cherche : "Google Chrome".

Dans la barre de menu Présentation, choisis : Toutes les opérations.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Février 2015)

melusineskei a dit:


> I
> Je tiens à préciser qu'il a commencé à faire ca à la minute même où j'ai téléchargé un autre navigateur sur mon ordi, alors qu'il était absolument seul avant, puisque j'avais jeté safari qui m'avait été livré avec le mac... Intéressante coïncidence...
> jaloux, chrome?
> J'ai jeter firefox, pour voir s'il accepterait de quitter, rien à faire, le mal est faitt


normalement on ne peut PAS jeter Safari

comment t'as fait?

si t'es passé par des manips ou outils exotiques , y a peut etre eu des dégats ailleurs


----------

